
We don’t own our digital lives and it’s time we started caring about it - benryon
https://www.androidauthority.com/digital-tenancy-1120084/
======
seesawtron
Misleading title. It should be "We don't own the digital services or products
we use online even if we paid for using them...". There is no "digital life"
aspect to it. Still intersesting lawsuit against Amazon, can't expect any
better from them.

